# Glibc 2.3 Debian



## razed (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

da ich nun schon eineige zeit das Internet nach einer fuer einen totalen Unix anfänger geeigneten Anleitung suche, wie man denn Glibc installiert, diese aber bis jetzt nicht gefunden habe, habe ich mir gedacht mal in einem Forum nachzufragen, wie denn das geht.

Also wie installiere ich Grub 2.3 auf meinem Debian Server. ( brauche es fuer einen Gameserver [ HL2MP ] )

Ich hoffe Ihr werdet mir helfen. Danke schon einnmal im vorraus 

MfG

raZed


----------



## dritter (28. Dezember 2004)

Hm. Normalerweise installierst du mit apt-get pakete. Aber ich nehme an, dass Du das schon weisst. Und ich nehme an, dass Du bereits ein Glibc installiert hast, das allerdings eine Ältere Version ist... Und ich nehme an, dass Du Debian Woody stable hast... Ich nehme des weiteren an, Du meinst im Text nicht Grub 2.3 sonden, wie im Titel geschrieben, Glibc 2.3. Das klingt auch wesentlich plausibler für einen Gameserver.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, Sarge zu installieren... Ansonsten kannst Du es aus den Quellen kompilieren, wenn es kein fertiges Paket gibt. Allerdings nehme ich mal an, dass dann ein neuer Rattenschwanz an Abhängigkeiten auf dich zukommt, die mit dem alten woody nicht erfüllt sind...

So. Jetzt ist meine Antwort genau so ungenau wie die Frage... 

MfG, 3.


----------



## razed (28. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

ja genau du hast alles richtig erkannt  ich habe debian woody und es gibt kein fertiges paket von glibc 2.3 auf jeden fall installiert er nicht es kommt nur folgende meldung:


```
64:~# apt-get install glibc
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
Package glibc has no available version, but exists in the database.
This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and
never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents
of sources.list
W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.de.debian.org unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.de.debian.org_debian_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.de.debian.org unstable/contrib Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.de.debian.org_debian_dists_unstable_contrib_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
E: Package glibc has no installation candidate
```
 
und ist bei sarge das glibc 2.3 schon dabei oder muss ich es da auch noch installieren? und wie weächsel ich denn dann zu sarge .

MfG

raZEd


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Dezember 2004)

Die einzige Möglichkeit neben dem Distri-Upgrade sehe ich im händischen Compilieren der GLibc 2.3. Diese müsstest du dann in ein Verzeichnis wie z.B. /sarge/glibc2.3/... installieren und deinen Gameserver dann auch händisch compilieren und gegen die glibc2.3 linken.

Auf keinen Fall solltest du ein fertiges Paket nehmen, da somit deine vorhandene Version überschrieben würde und dein ganzes System wahrscheinlich nicht mehr gebrauchstüchtig wäre.


----------



## dritter (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich würd mal sagen, das ist genau dein Thema: http://www.linux-web.de/thread.php?threadid=4441 

 Ich hoffe, das hilft dir.


----------



## dritter (28. Dezember 2004)

Hehe. Arne war schneller. Ich würde dir auch zum Selbstkompilieren raten. Die glibc ist allerdings nicht ganz ohne. Weder in der Installation noch in der Bedeutung...


----------



## razed (28. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

ich habe mir mal alles von dem anderen Thema durchgelesen nur ist mir immernoch nicht klar was denn an sarge anders ist. die reden nur immer von testing unstable und so zeug. ist denn da glibc 2.3 schon da es eine testing ist ^^ oder ist es da einfacher zu installieren und wie mach ich ein "distri upgrade"

MfG

raZed


----------



## razed (28. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

hat sich alles erledigt habs hinbekommen mit disti upgrade 

danke fuer eure hilfe.

MfG

raZed


----------



## Daniel Toplak (30. Dezember 2004)

Andere Möglichkeit wäre (wenn du den Source zu dem Gameserver besitzt),
diesen abgeschlossen bzw. statisch gegen die Glibc zu linken.

Gruß Homer


----------

